# Fische bestimmen



## timtim2410 (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Im Juni habe ich ein Haus samt kleinem Gartenteich (ca. 5000l) erworben.
Nachdem ich vor einigen Wochen einen Filter verbaut habe kann man inzwischen viele kleine (ca. 3 - 10 cm) und ein paar größere (ca. 15 - 20 cm) Fische beobachten.

Ich kann bisher nur sagen dass sich im Wasser einige Goldfische tummeln, teilweise mit längerer Schleier-Schwanzflosse. 
Ein kleiner ist weiß/silber/orange gemustert, einer ist komplett gelb, die mit dem __ Schleierschwanz haben einen dunklen Rücken.
Die Mehrheit der Fische ist recht unscheinbar bräunlich, gräulich aber auch hier haben einige eine Schleier-Schwanzflosse...

Wie man merkt bin ich kein Experte 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen ein paar der Fischarten zu bestimmen.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Wild (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Tim,

ich denke, dass fast alle deine Fische Goldfische sind. Der Eine mit dem weißen Fleck am Kopf, könnte ein __ Shubunkin sein. Die schwarzen werden sich zum Teil später noch umfärben.

Viele Grüße
Norbert

P.S.: Die zwei Großen, Dunklen sehen nicht wie Goldfische aus.
Vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar Experten!


----------



## Ansaj (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Tim,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Wie Norbert schon schreibt sieht man auf den Bildern Goldfische, nur die Großen auf den letzten zwei Bildern sind keine - vielleicht __ Graskarpfen?.
Goldfische werden dunkel geboren und färben sich im Laufe ihres Lebens um, das dauert unterschiedlich lang. Die orangen Fische mit Schwarzanteil (am Kopf z.B.) färben sich gerade um. Nur __ Shubunkin kommen bereits farbig (weißlich-bunt) zur Welt, später mit Blauanteil, davon sehe ich auf den Bildern aber keine. Rot-weiße Goldfische nennen sich Sarasa, davon sehe ich aber auch nicht wirklich welche. Die orange-weißen sind eher im Begriff sich von Orange auf Weiß zu färben, das kommt auch nicht allzu selten vor.
Schleierschwänze hast du nicht, nur Goldfische mit normaler Körperform und einige davon haben verlängerte Flossen, das nennt man __ Kometenschweif.
Wir freuen uns, wenn du uns bei Gelegenheit deinen Teich noch genauer vorstellst, am Besten mit Bildern und Angaben zu den Maßen und Technik.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## timtim2410 (18. Aug. 2016)

Danke schonmal!
Eine richtige Teichvorstellung kommt vielleicht nächstes Jahr wenn ich das ganze ein wenig überarbeitet habe...
Momentan handelt es sich um einen knietiefen, unschön blau angestrichenen Betonteich von vielleicht 5.000l.
Bis auf einen Filter mit UVC Lampe und einen kleinen Springbrunnen habe ich noch nichts verändert.

Ich werde heute nochmal schauen ob ich den o.g. kleinen weiß/silber/orangenen Fisch fotografieren kann,
obwohl es sich ja vermutlich auch "nur" um einen __ Goldfisch handeln wird...

Gruß Tim


----------



## Kathrinvdm (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Tim,
zumindest eine kurze Vorstellung mit den wichtigsten Parametern könntest Du doch schon mal in Dein Profil stellen – auch der Status Quo Deines Teiches ist nämlich schon interessant, weil Dir im Zweifel von den anderen Mitgliedern besser geholfen werden kann, wenn die Eckdaten bekannt sind.


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2016)

Moin,
und herzlich Willkommen. Sei schlau - stelle Deinen Teich vor den Umbaumaßnahmen vor. Viele Augen sehen mehr und vielleicht bekommst Du noch den einen oder anderen TIpp, der Dich vor doppelter Arbeit bewahrt.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!
Bei den zwei großen Fischen handelt es sich entweder um einen __ Giebel oder um eine __ Karausche. Da du aber sonst nur Goldfische drinnen hast und diese ja vom Giebel abstammen, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich diese zwei (und einige deiner kleineren) Fische nicht umgefärbt haben und somit als normaler Giebel erscheinen.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2016)

Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei den zwei großen Fischen handelt es sich entweder um einen __ Giebel oder um eine __ Karausche. Da du aber sonst nur Goldfische drinnen hast und diese ja vom Giebel abstammen, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich diese zwei (und einige deiner kleineren) Fische nicht umgefärbt haben und somit als normaler Giebel erscheinen.


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Aug. 2016)

timtim2410 schrieb:


> Momentan handelt es sich um einen knietiefen, unschön blau angestrichenen Betonteich von vielleicht 5.000l.


Ist die tiefste stelle wirklich knietief ? Dann wundert es mich das überhaupt Fische darinnen sind.


----------



## Rainer61 (19. Aug. 2016)

Bei dem großen auf Bild 3 würde ich auch auf einen __ Giebel tippen, beim großen auf Bild 4, wenn man die Augenpartie betrachtet, gehe ich eher von einem __ Graskarpfen aus.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (19. Aug. 2016)

Rainer61 schrieb:


> ...beim großen auf Bild 4, wenn man die Augenpartie betrachtet, gehe ich eher von einem __ Graskarpfen aus.


Sind beides __ Giebel, da beim Amur erstens die Rückenflosse kürzer ist und zweitens die Flanken heller/silbriger erscheinen würden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2016)

Hi,

bei "nur" Goldfischen im Teich sinds zu 99.9% normale ungefärbte Goldfische.

Heute werden die __ Giebel (es gibt mehrere Giebelformen) nach dem neusten Stand genetischen Untersuchungen als Mutationen a la Marmorkrebs angesehen und nicht mehr als eine eigenständige Art, da sie 3 und mehr Chromosomensätze tragen (bei Wirbeltieren sind eigentlich ein Chromosomenpaar normal). Untermauert wird das durch das nicht vorhanden sein von Giebelmännchen - selbst in Asien sind noch keine nachweislich gefunden worden


----------

